# Stoeger Cougar 8040



## The Hate Ape (Oct 6, 2011)

Searched the forum and came up with nothing - has anyone had any dealings with said weapon system? I'm particularly fond of the DA/SA and from what I've read about the rotating barrel it seems as if there would be quite a noticeable difference contrary to a fixed barrel at the same caliber.

If it works the way its said to (hopefully someone has input on this) then I couldn't see why my wife wouldn't be able to handle it either. I'm sold on price (under 500) but I'm concerned about function. I understand Stoeger is a subsidiary of Beretta, who previously manufactured the Cougar line and from what I've read - quality has far from dropped. Still, I'd like to hear some more hands on input if any from the forum.

H/A


----------

